# Poem about Alexandria



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I have written a poem about Alexandria, which I want to publish... but I want to have a volunteer to read it for me, before I go ahead. I have asked family and some other friends to read it, but it would be nice to have someone read, who has actually spent time living here, as an expat. I am going to get one of my teachers to read it (for Egyptian perspective).

I am also going to write an Arabic version of it 

Any takers? 1-2 people would be nice!

SHendra?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I have written a poem about Alexandria, which I want to publish... but I want to have a volunteer to read it for me, before I go ahead. I have asked family and some other friends to read it, but it would be nice to have someone read, who has actually spent time living here, as an expat. I am going to get one of my teachers to read it (for Egyptian perspective).
> 
> I am also going to write an Arabic version of it
> 
> ...


Does it have to be someone who has lived in Alexandria....if not then go ahead and send it to me.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Does it have to be someone who has lived in Alexandria....if not then go ahead and send it to me.


No, not at all! Thank you... Ill send it over now  x x x


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't mind having a read either! although I must confess I wouldn't know how to put together a poem .. so thumbs up here for you! lol


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> I don't mind having a read either! although I must confess I wouldn't know how to put together a poem .. so thumbs up here for you! lol


lol  Thanks, SHendra, even though I feel like ive forced you into reading it... but I think that you'd be the perfect person, since you know Alexandria so well 

Ill send it to you in a private message 

Thank you!


----------

